# WLAN-Router mit USB 3.0



## markus2121 (5. Juli 2012)

Hi an alle,

Bin am Überlegen welchen der beiden Router ich mir kaufen soll

Die beiden Router:
ASUS - Netzwerk- ASUS RT-N66U
ASUS - Netzwerk- ASUS RT-N65U

Der Wlan-Stick
http://www.asus.de/Networks/Wireless_Adapters/USBN53/

Beide Router hab ziemlich genau die gleichen Eigenschaften/Funktionen die einzigen Unterschiede sind:

RT-N66U hat USB 2.0, 3x externe Antennen
RT-N65U hat USB 3.0, interne Antennen

und natürlich unterscheiden sie sich im Designe.

Ich hänge 3 Geräte direkt an den Router (PS3, Wii u. Ausus O! Play) alles andere ist über Wlan verbunden (Handies, Laptop, PC).
Weiter hab ich eine USB 3.0 Festplatte und eine USB 2.0 Festplatte die ich an den Router anhängen will.

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen meine Überlegung hat mit den Übertragungsraten/geschwindigkeit zu tun und Sieht wie folgt aus:

USB 3.0 ca. 4Gbit/s
4xLAN Anschlüsse am Router ca. 1Gbit/s
mit Wlan-Stick max. 300Mbit/s
bzw. älters integrietes WLan im Laptop 54Mbit/s

*Welchen nutzen sollte also USB 3.0 haben wenn man es sowieso nicht voll nutzen kann? Oder versteh ich da was komplett flasch?*

Ich will ja z.b Filme(720p-1080p) von der Festplatte über den Router auf den Fernseher(Waln) bzw. auf das Asus O! Play (1 x RJ-45 LAN Port (10/100 MBps)) streamen. Das würde so ja ohnehin nicht funktionieren oder?


----------



## Emerald Flint (5. Juli 2012)

ich hatte den 66u die tage mal zuhause. (ging retour da er es trotz modem im bridge mode nciht mit den zugangsdaten schaffte ne verbindung aufzubauen)

das gerät machte ansich einen guten eindruck, die verarbeitung war ok da hatte ich nix zu meckern. anmerken möchte ich nur das der router kein modem integriert hat und er obwohl er bei mir ja ncihts zu tun bekommen hat ca 40° (gefühlt) bei 25° ambient warm wurde. auch schaffte ich es ihn mehrmals abstürzen zu lassen durch normale menuanwendungen.

"Ich hänge 3 *Wlan-*Geräte direkt an den Router (PS3, Wii u. Ausus O! Play)  alles andere ist über *Wlan* verbunden (Handies, Laptop, PC)."

also alles über w-lan?

----

um auf diene frage zurückzukommen. ich sehe da auch keinen nutzen drin einen usb 3.0 am router zu haben. wie du schon anmerkst kannst es wahrscheinlich eh nciht ausreizen und immo ist mir keine perepherie bekannt bei der das sinn machen würde.

streamen müsste auch so gehen

"Despite the fact that the RT-N66U doesn't support USB 3.0, its network  storage performance was also very impressive, with 132Mbps for writing  and 88Mbps for reading over a Gigabit Ethernet connection. These speeds  are fast enough for light media streaming and data sharing. The only  router that was faster than the RT-N66U in this category is the Linksys  E4200v2 from Cisco, which has fewer features than what the RT-N66U has  to offer."

da du das streamen wohl eh über w-lan machen willst Asus RT-N66U Dark Knight review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Modem routers doch bedenke wir haben hier wenn ich das richtig verstandne ahbe nur die 20Hz und nciht die 40 Hz kanäle.

----------

für filme auf dem tv habe ich mir mal nen xtreamer side winder ver.2 geholt den ich auch als nas ins netzwerk einbinden kann und daran hdds angeschlossen. ist dann in 1080p auch kein prob. 

-----

mein fazit was den asus anging war das die firmware nciht ausgereift war und ich nach 6 stunden keine lust mehr hatte die einfachste funktion hinzubekommen und mit meinen nutzerdaten online zu sein. nun hängt die alte FB wieder am netz und gut ist


----------



## markus2121 (5. Juli 2012)

danke für die Antwort

natürlich wollte ich schreiben dass ich 3 geräte direkt an den router hänge gg

seltsam dass der so warm wird wenn er nicht viel zu tun hat.
Mich würde interessiern wann du den Router probiert hast gab ja bereits einige firmware updates das letzte am 17.4.2012 und einigen noch davor.
Weiters würd mich interessieren welchen router du benutzt bzw. empfehlen kannst?


----------



## Emerald Flint (5. Juli 2012)

vor ner woche ca^^ zu der zeit haben die das 114er update ausm netz genommen und ich hatte das aktuelle drauf und auch mehrmals die werkseinstellungen genutzt. quasi alles auser ner open firmware getestet. hätte den asus auch gerne behalten wenn er es denn getan hätte^^

kannst es dir ja trotzdem ansehen und wenn es wie bei mir nciht dienen erwartungen entspricht auch retournieren


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2012)

Beim Zugriff über W-LAN hast du nichts von USB 3.0.

Bei GBit/s LAN profitierst du dagegen deutlich, USB 3.0 ist zwar schneller als GBit/s LAN aber GBit/s LAN ist immerhin ~doppelt so schnell wie USB 2.0.

Externe Antennen müssen kein allzu großer Vorteil sein, zumindest wenn sie wie üblich nicht abnehmbar sind- denn dann musst du das Gerät erst recht auch zerlegen wenn du alternative Antennen verwenden willst.


----------



## Timsu (6. Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist natürlich, ob der Prozessor des Routers entsprechende Geschwindogkeiten von Lan zu ISB umsetzen kann.


----------



## Emerald Flint (6. Juli 2012)

beim 66u waren die antennen abschraubbar aber ich vermute auch locker ausreichend. in den tests ist der ja dafür bekant auch an den dead spots noch empfang zu senden^^

cpu müsste so nen broadcom mit 600 mhz sein und ich vermute mal der reicht wenn nciht zuviele cpu lastige anwendungen gleichzeitig gefahren werden,

vom downloadmanager im router sollte man allerdigs die finger lassen und er braucht wohl wie jeder andere auch ne ewigkeit die daten auf der angeschlossenen platte in ner liste darzustellen. ich weiß nun nciht ob er das bei jedem anschluss der platte machen muss oder nur bei ner datenänderung. ich bleibe da bei meinem xtreamer sidewinder v2


----------



## markus2121 (6. Juli 2012)

so hab ihn gestern abend noch bestellt mal schaun ober er halten kann was er verspricht ansonst geht er natürlich wieder zurück.
hab auch noch weiter geschaut aber irgendwie nichts vergleichbares gefunden was soviel leisten kann wie der RT-N66U.
Mich wüde interessieren welche Router ihr empfehlen würdet die annähernd das Gleiche können bzw. besser wären.

Hab mir auch schon die neue EA-serie von linksys angeschaut aber, die verlangen bei der neuen Serie dass man sich bei dernen Cloud registiert und die AGB sind mal alles andere als vertrauenswürdig.
Von NEtgear halt ich absolut nicht hab bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht u. auch von Freunden / bekannten nicht gutes darüber gehört.


----------



## Emerald Flint (6. Juli 2012)

technisch ist und war asus immer schon auf der höhe deren problem ist auch eher die firmware. die sollten lieber in open surce firmware investieren als ihr eigenes süpchen zu kochen.

bei den rewiews die ich zum 66u gelesen hatte waren auch meist referenzgeräte anderer hersteller dabei das man mal nen vergleich hat. vielleicht interessant für dich TomatoUSB (shibby) firmware on Asus RT-N66U - YouTube

und halte uns mal auf dem laufenden. was nutzt als bridge (modem) vor dem asus


----------



## markus2121 (7. Juli 2012)

Ja der router wird Montag od. Dienstag bei mir eintreffen u. sobald alles konfiguriert is gibts narülcih ein feedback 

sollte ich mit der Asus firmware nicht zufrieden sein versuch ich mal die TomatoUSB sieht auch sehr nett aus.


----------



## Emerald Flint (7. Juli 2012)

das ärgerlich war das die vids im netz und von asus das pppoe einfach auslassen denn entweder es ist die erste option oder er wird nur als accespoint eingesetzt. die kommen garnicht darauf das man damit ein problem haben könnte den über pppoe anzubinden,

das lustige an meinen 5 stunden arbeit war ja gewesen das ich sowohl am modem als auch am router laut leuchte dsl hatte er nur zu manane war mit den gleichen zugangsdaten mit denen die FB ins netz geht ins netz zu gehen^^

TomatoUSB (shibby) firmware on Asus RT-N66U - YouTube die open surce firmware habe ich nciht aufgespielt um die garantie nciht zu verlieren das hätte ich erst ausprobiert wenn ich auch so ins netz gekommen wäre. naja retour ist jetzt 8 tage her und bisher natürlich cnoh cniht angekommen. liefern dauerte nach abbuchen und versenden nur einen tag. ich hatte nen d-link dsl 321b als bridge vorm router welches bis auf den laufenden dhcp server richtig eingestellt war. kannst dir ja vorstellen das ich in 5 stunden so einige einstellungen durch habe weshalb ich sehr gespannt bin wie es bei dir laufen wird

by the way gehst dann auch über pppoe ins netz?


----------



## markus2121 (16. Juli 2012)

sorry für das verspätete feedback war noch damit beschäftigt das Rücksendeetikett an der Schachtel anzubringen -.-

Das Teil mag ja in diversen Test von der Hardware her hervorragend sein und auch ich slebst hatte sehr gute WLAN-Transfer Raten, aber von der Frimware her ist da Teil Einfach nur schlecht!
Einer der Hauptpunkte die für mich sehr wichtig waren das QoS, ja das funktionierte mal gar nicht weder mit den Grundeinstelllungen, noch nach x-fachen Einstellungsvarianten Meinerseits. Ziel war es das wenn ich z.B.: Online zocke meine Freundin surfen kann. Für das wwäre ja das QoS gedacht, aber 0 Chanche egal wie man es versucht. Einzige Möglichkeit das es funktioniert ist die bandbreite auf dauer bei dem Latop meine Freundin übe die MAC-Adresse zu verringern, was dann aber auch bedutet dass wenn nur Ihr Laptop läuft Sie dann auch nur die Ihr zugewiesene Bandbreite bekommt was für ein Schwachsinn. 
Das beste jedeoch war wenn man für QoS die Bandbreite seines ISP einstellt in meinem fall 8Mbit ja dann übernimmt der Router das für das ganze LAN. Dies macht dan Filme streamen unmöglich. LOL so was dummes hab ich noch nie erlebt ganz ehrlich. 

Wer gern online zockt u. wem QoS wichtig ist dem rate ich klar vom kauf dieses Produktes ab!

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Zyxel NBG4615 bestellet den werd ich dann mit den DLan Adaptern von Zyxel verwenden und mal schaun wie bei dem das QoS u. andere Features funkionieren, wird natürlich wieder ein Feedback geben.  
Router: 
NBG4615
Dlan-Adapter:
http://www.zyxel.com/de/de/products_services/pla4205.shtml?t=p


*
*


----------



## Emerald Flint (16. Juli 2012)

so spät war es garnicht^^ schließlich hat amazn auch erst heute den router gutgeschrieben^^ auf die modemgutschrift warte ich weiter lol

ja das qos soll auch in den tests sehr schlecht weggekommen sein und ist immo mehr marketing als gute funktion. ich konnte es leider nciht testen als ich den hier hatte.

was hasst eigentlich als modem genutzt und bist auch über PPPoE ins netz und hat es bei dir direkt funktioniert?

hoffe das das andere gerät deine gewünschten features vernünftig umsetzt doch ich vermute das man immo schwer um ne open source firm rumkommt, schließlich muss es ja auch einen grund geben warum sich jemand die mühe gemacht hat diese zu proggen. ich für meinen teil werde mir später ne neue fritzbox zulegen habe aber immo kein bock auf diesen stress


danke für die rückmeldung und viel glück mit dem neuen


----------



## markus2121 (18. Juli 2012)

Alo das Modem davor ist ein Tilgin VOOD 422 und bei dem sind die PPPoE Einstellungen drauf (Modem ist von meinem ISP). Verbindung zum Router war dan über Ethernet.
Meine Überlegung ist jetzt ob es nicht besser wär des modem als reine Bridge zu nutzen u. den Router dann alles machen zu lassen also die PPPoE Einstellung am Router eingeben.
Wäre das nicht besser/sinnvoller? Oder ist da egal?


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juli 2012)

so wie ich mich im vorfeld eingelesen hatte da ich ja auch die kombination aus modem im bridge und router fahren wollte mein ich das die zugangsdaten in den asus müssten da dort sonst nciht alle funktionen zur verfügung stehen könnten.

außerdem kannst den router besser verwalten als das modem je nachdem wo es steht^^ man kann es zwar auch über den asus ansteuern wenn man dort ne schleife vom wan auf einen ethernetport macht und das modem am nächsten ethernetport anschließt doch ich vermute das die getrennt aufgebaut sind und nciht nebeneinander stehen um sich das zu erspaaren.

falls das modem im bridge mode laufen lässt braucht es keinen dhcp server den macht der router.

---

solange es funzt und dir nix fehlt ist es egal


----------



## markus2121 (19. Juli 2012)

hab gestern das modem auf bridge umgestellt und ging wirklich total easy mich min router über PPPoE zu verbinden war alles fein 
doch wenn man den strom ( also ausschaltet) dann geht das modem wieder in seine ursprungseinstellungen zurück -.- das kann man irgendwie nicht für immer speichern u. will das modem ja auch nicht die ganze zeit laufen lassen.

hab gestern denn router noch im game modus getestet und das ging ebenfalls total einfach (1 click im easy-menü) und das beste dabei es funktionierte hervorragend hatte auf 2 lapis youtube videos in 1080p laufen und am PC zockte ich über WLAN. Der Ping im Spiel war max. auf 60ms also beide Videos liefen u. ladeten Kein vergleich zum Asus da war der ping schon mal bei 250-400ms lol

heute od morgen werd ich noch das NetUSB feature testen mal schaun was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Emerald Flint (19. Juli 2012)

freut mich 

das mit dem modem und den einstellungen soll gehen http://www.wcm.at/forum/showthread....s_config-229057p4.html?highlight=tilgin+tele2 habs nur fix mal überflogen und die save einstellung ist beschissen im sys des modems versteckt


----------

